# Gina Carano vs. Julie Kedzie



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

This was my first time seeing two women fighting in MMA. It was not that bad. I really thought it was strange that they had to do three 3 minute rounds. Every other fight on this card was five minutes. 


Carano pretty much tooled Kedzie while standing up. Thier was this one time Carano could have finished this fight. She threw this one punch that knocked Kedzie down and it seemed she could have finished it thier if she went down for some Gnp. But it looked like she was afraid of Kedzie BJJ. Still, Carano dominated all two rounds but had some trouble in the third. She won the decision after the match. What did you guys think of the match and do you think will start seeing more Women's MMA after this?


----------



## ricefarmer (Oct 16, 2006)

after watching her on warrior nation im a big fan of gina now!!! there should be more!!! shes the next big star in mma


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

One_Love said:


> gina is uber hot


agree


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

One_Love said:


> gina is uber hot


That old promoter guy looks very creepy with his hand all over her. 
she should not fight in those board shorts...she should at least try CroCop's skimpy short-shorts..also, a little cleavage would be nice...


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

buo said:


> That old promoter guy looks very creepy with his hand all over her.
> she should not fight in those board shorts...she should at least try CroCop's skimpy short-shorts..also, a little cleavage would be nice...


Dude this is MMA, if you want to look at skimpy girls, take a look at the ring girls.


----------



## ricefarmer (Oct 16, 2006)

that old creepy guy touching her is a douche bag!! man gina carano was awesome, her muay thai is first rate.. u can hear her kicks snap every time.... dana white sign this girl right now!


----------



## kwylogb (Oct 25, 2006)

Looked to me like Gina thought she had knocked her out and backed off then realized Kedzie had recovered but it was too late to finish. Kedzie showed some heart but Corano was too good. Also, damn she's cute.


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

kwylogb said:


> Looked to me like Gina thought she had knocked her out and backed off then realized Kedzie had recovered but it was too late to finish. Kedzie showed some heart but Corano was too good. Also, damn she's cute.



This is exactly what happned. She thought the fight was over when steve didnt stop it she realize the Kedzie had recovered.
Best fight on the card and it sucks that there only have 3 minute rounds


----------



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

kgilstrap said:


> Dude this is MMA, if you want to look at skimpy girls, take a look at the ring girls.


Yeah it is MMA but theres only one thing better than hot chicks and fighting...hot chicks fighting!


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Gina was good on the fight no doubt, but I think it is bad for MMA in general.

Sure she is hot, and I like watching her fight. But that doesnt hold true for all MMA women. Most wont have her good looks. Therefore it would be a bunch of ugly brutes smacking each other. At an interview after the fight, someone even suggested she fight a man.....They cant compete in teh same level, but of course she would do it. Thats too dangerous and it also makes MMA look bad.

I think there should just be a seperate Organization or something. Let them fight if they want, and Il watch whenever Gina is fighting. But I hope she knows its not because of her skill or ability, it is her looks. And as soon as she becomes ugly, Il stop watching, as will most other people.

And for the record, most promoters wont sign her. Dana White absolutely refused to have women in MMA; he is against it personally. And that guys biases are always represented in his company.

I also support cleavage and skimpier pants for Gina.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> Gina was good on the fight no doubt, but I think it is bad for MMA in general.
> 
> Sure she is hot, and I like watching her fight. But that doesnt hold true for all MMA women. Most wont have her good looks. Therefore it would be a bunch of ugly brutes smacking each other. At an interview after the fight, someone even suggested she fight a man.....They cant compete in teh same level, but of course she would do it. Thats too dangerous and it also makes MMA look bad.
> 
> ...


No way in hell are they going to set a Man vs. Woman MMA match. Whoever suggested that is an idiot. Besides, Who cares if the women are pretty or not. Whether Gina and Julie are good looking or not should not have any impact on this sport. Do you think people only watch Chuck Liddell fight because they think he is a stud! Hell no, that man is ugly as sin but people watch his fights anyways. I wasn't concerned about thier looks. I wanted to see them fight. They did a pretty good job. If Woman's MMA does catch on, sooner or later Dana is going to have to recognize it and start promoting it.

Now don't take this the wrong way, but if you want to see pretty woman in skimpy pants showing cleavage, I suggest you get yourself a Victoria Secret Catalogue. Your obviously not going to get it from MMA unless you watch the ring girls.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fun fight. Carano outclassed Kedzie, but Kedzie showed a ton of heart. 

Carano is not hot......she's gorgeous.

Anyway, good looking or not, I'd rather see 2 women fight their hearts out(Doesn't matter if they're 2 swamp donkey's), than 2 uninspired guys laying on top of each other.


----------



## ricefarmer (Oct 16, 2006)

women dont feel their opponents out they just start fighting! very entertaining... and their skills will out weigh their looks if their good enoguh


----------



## GDAWG (Dec 27, 2006)

Carano is hot. She was also very good at the event, although Kedzie showed a little something too as a MMA fighter.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> No way in hell are they going to set a Man vs. Woman MMA match. Whoever suggested that is an idiot. Besides, Who cares if the women are pretty or not. Whether Gina and Julie are good looking or not should not have any impact on this sport. Do you think people only watch Chuck Liddell fight because they think he is a stud! Hell no, that man is ugly as sin but people watch his fights anyways. I wasn't concerned about thier looks. I wanted to see them fight. They did a pretty good job. If Woman's MMA does catch on, sooner or later Dana is going to have to recognize it and start promoting it.
> 
> Now don't take this the wrong way, but if you want to see pretty woman in skimpy pants showing cleavage, I suggest you get yourself a Victoria Secret Catalogue. Your obviously not going to get it from MMA unless you watch the ring girls.


yeah really if you want tit action etc swipe yr woman's victoria's secret catalog. However there is a happy medium between board shorts and o-ring, oops I mean ring girl rigs. 

I posted on here a couple months ago that the ring girls should have some boxing, wrestling, bjj (no not that kind of bj im sure they're already beyond expert at that) training and between rounds THOSE lame asses should fight each other. but if women's mma takes off like I hope it will, it would be beside the point. I would be so excited to see women who use their superior physical conditioning for a real purpose. black belt wrote about it not too long ago

i get a little nervous whenever i have to spar w/a dude, but they're nowhere near as evil fighting as girls. in women's mma I bet there would be way more fights where afterward people go away saying "that was a war" or whatever


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Good fight, entertaining. Not nearly as sloppy as i had feared it might be. It's obvious Gina still needs a ton of work on the ground, but her takedown defense was decent, and her striking very good. Props to Kedzie for the heart she showed, but it was obvious she was very outmatched. The fact that Gina is gorgeous, didn't make this an entertaining fight for me (the action itself did that), but it sure as hell didn't hurt


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I watched the fight on YouTube, it was awesome.

Tim Sylvia could learn a thing or two about fighting from these girls. :laugh:


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

You guys are just overrating them.

Be serious, the only reason it was so full of "action" is because they are so small. Same with lightweights. 

Once you have a full women's MMA thing going, the ugly brute lesian women will come out from Bodybuilding competitions. Those ****ers are heavy and slow, and then you will realize that this whole mainstream women in mma thing is a dream, not a reality.

Dana White, does not need women to make money for MMA. Hes doing fine without them. Its not like they are going to bring him the amount of money that Tito Ortiz brings in. Face it; no matter how skilled they are, the women wont be in the UFC or Pride.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

So I take it you have an aversion to lightweights also? Even barring the fact that a large number of the most exciting fights happen in the lighter classes. Just look at the last UFC. The best fight on the card was Griffin vs Edgar at 155lbs. The marquee fights were all lackluster, neither suprising nor highlight material. I get the impression that if the fighters don't look or act like you in general (you professed muscular monster of a powerlifting mma god) you may be turned off. Your bias straddles bigotry in many ways sir.

Now, we've all seen what happens to "bodybuilders" in the realm of MMA. They don't do well. So I wouldn't worry about the roid-beasts in ladies bodybuilding showing up any time in the cage or ring any time soon. However, if aesthetics is the only thing you can consider when watching a woman's event, then I only have one thing to say. Grow up.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

*carano*

that girl is gorgeous, it is kind of weird watching such a hot chick fight but she is not bad, from all the girl's fights i have seen i think that they are technically as good as a lot of guys in stand up and sometimes jiu-jitsu but it doesnt seem like any of them can wrestle, i think if a good female wrestler were to compete she could dominate, but i havent seen a whole lot of female fights so i could be wrong


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Onganju said:


> So I take it you have an aversion to lightweights also? Even barring the fact that a large number of the most exciting fights happen in the lighter classes. Just look at the last UFC. The best fight on the card was Griffin vs Edgar at 155lbs. The marquee fights were all lackluster, neither suprising nor highlight material. I get the impression that if the fighters don't look or act like you in general (you professed muscular monster of a powerlifting mma god) you may be turned off. Your bias straddles bigotry in many ways sir.
> 
> Now, we've all seen what happens to "bodybuilders" in the realm of MMA. They don't do well. So I wouldn't worry about the roid-beasts in ladies bodybuilding showing up any time in the cage or ring any time soon. However, if aesthetics is the only thing you can consider when watching a woman's event, then I only have one thing to say. Grow up.


You took my point wrong. The reason they are exciting is because they are light. Lighter weights tend to have more action. That is all that was meant of it. I didnt say that I have an aversion for lightweights.

My point is that if you have women competing at like 120 pounds, then you are also going to have lesbal brutes coming in as well. That, is an ugly thing. A woman that weights more than 150 is scary enough to look at(mostly). And dont worry, they WILL show up if this goes mainstream. 

Now its time to think about it; I want to see the best fighters. Women's MMA will not offer this to me. I want to see the maximum potential offered by a human body. Women's MMA will be just like boxing.

And this isnt an insult to ladies at all; I train with a great girl at my gym. She is quick, and picks up juijutsu very well, and striking as well. But she can't bring the sport to the new level, which is what I want to see, and help do.

Go ahead and think that this will explode; but dont be upset when it doesnt. Dana White's got my side in this, and no one revolutionizes MMA better than him. And if you disagree, look at the ratings of this wonderful Gina fight vs the re-run of UKO 4.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Awesome fight. I loved it....

oh and

http://www.mmaforum.com/women-mma/8855-gina-carano.html#post116774


----------



## JeremiahJ (Feb 15, 2007)

Damone said:


> (Doesn't matter if they're 2 swamp donkey's)


lmao swamp donkeys o_0 :laugh:


----------

